# bow mount in stowed position



## wartoys (May 25, 2008)

Is the shaft on my Minn Kota Edge 55 supposed to be bent a little when in the stowed position,to hold pressure maybe?


----------



## Jim (May 25, 2008)

wartoys said:


> Is the shaft on my Minn Kota Edge 55 supposed to be bent a little when in the stowed position,to hold pressure maybe?



I would think not! :-k 


What is causing it to bend? The head? The Cable? Can you take a quick picture?


----------



## wartoys (May 26, 2008)

No picture yet, I work on my boat at my father in-laws. It seems that the motor bracket does not lay all the way flat even though the pins are engaged.The latch and door that hold the shaft point a little down when in stowed position and the motor is on the rest makes a slight bend.

Raise the motor out of the water by pulling on the mount
rope handle. Be careful not to let the weight of the motor
cause it to drop. Pull the rope handle until the motor can
be gently laid across the mount in the stow position.
Pressure is required to lock the motor into the stow
position. The trolling motor shaft is designed to bend
slightly, therefore apply pressure by pushing down on the
top housing and the shaft to lock the motor into stow

This is from a Motor Guide manual for similar motor. I don't don't know :?: I'll get some pictures when I can.Thanks Jim


----------



## rebg38 (May 26, 2008)

My Edge also looks like it has a slight bow in it when its stored. Mostly, I think it more of an illusion than any thing, between the 2 different dia of the shaft. since the back of the bracket doesn't lay exactly flat in the stored posit. There might be a slight "design" feature that causes a ever so slight bow, but nothing to be concerned about, they say that if the shaft bends when you hit a stump or something, it springs back into shape.


----------



## wartoys (May 31, 2008)

Yes thanks,I got an email back from MK they say it is correct and is to hold tension.


----------



## Jim (May 31, 2008)

glad to hear it is normal.


----------

